# Eric Thomas Saddles



## SpottedCat (7 August 2011)

So in my quest for a close contact dressage saddle, I have borrowed an Eric Thomas one from my saddler. 

It is not a make I have come across before - apparently they are made in the same factory as the Pessoa saddles. 

Does anyone have one? Know anything about them? Do they wear well? Any horror stories?

I think my budget is going to be £800ish, once I have sold my Albion Selecta and my 2 year old Ideal dressage saddle as I'm not expecting to get more than about £400 for either of them! The good thing about the ET one is my saddler will PX the albion against it. I'd love a second hand Butet, but they are out of my price range, and whilst I'd love to sit in a load of CC saddles and then search for one second hand, I've done a search and even second hand it seems you are generally looking at £1K upwards for a CC dressage saddle. 

Any other thoughts/suggestions gratefully received....


----------



## SpottedCat (7 August 2011)

Just being annoying and bumping this


----------



## meardsall_millie (7 August 2011)

Not annoying at all - I await responses with interest as I'm looking for a reasonably priced cc dressage saddle too.

Have to admit I've never heard of them.


----------



## JCWHITE (7 August 2011)

I have seen the brand in France, havent used one though, the jumping saddles look a reasonable buy.


----------



## SpottedCat (7 August 2011)

meardsall_millie said:



			Not annoying at all - I await responses with interest as I'm looking for a reasonably priced cc dressage saddle too.

Have to admit I've never heard of them.
		
Click to expand...

The one I have looks nice enough, and I feel ok in it, but I'd love to know direct experience of them.


----------



## flyingfeet (7 August 2011)

I had one for a while - a hannover, not the single flap model 

The leather wore well and even in heavy rain looked fine (and didn't leach into my jods either!) 

I sold mine in the end and it went to Canada via eBay as the make is better known outside of the UK. (I don't do dressage)

Materials were nice and wide gullet, nothing bad to report other than the second hand value - but sell international on eBay and not a problem!


----------



## SpottedCat (7 August 2011)

Thanks Jen. Let's face it, most saddles have a horrific resale value - much like cars - if you buy from new, so I can live with it not holding its value. After all, I spent £1300 on the Ideal 2 years ago, it looks like new still, and I don't expect to get more than £400 for it


----------



## Mavis007 (7 August 2011)

Sorry, not come across Eric Thomas saddles at all. but on a different note, what size and width is your Ideal saddle, I know someone looking???


----------



## SpottedCat (7 August 2011)

It's a 17.5 MW - happy for someone to try it.


----------



## Santa_Claus (7 August 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			It's a 17.5 MW - happy for someone to try it.
		
Click to expand...

don't tempt me!!!


----------



## SpottedCat (7 August 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			don't tempt me!!!
		
Click to expand...

In really, really good condition


----------



## Santa_Claus (7 August 2011)

I don't have £400 to spend though unless I actually get round to selling my Jefferies saddle, anyone want mine!?


----------



## meardsall_millie (7 August 2011)

What colour is it SC?


----------



## SpottedCat (7 August 2011)

Black.


----------



## meardsall_millie (7 August 2011)

Pants.  I want brown


----------



## Santa_Claus (7 August 2011)

ditto temptation over  although I've been known to have black saddle and bridle in the past (aka up to 6 months ago   )


----------

